# Kontakt 5.4.2 crashes on startup



## pmountford (Nov 26, 2014)

Just tried installing the 5.4.2 release and it crashes on my PC in standalone mode. Removed keys & values from the registry and installed again and still crashed. Uninstalled 5.4.2 and then installed Kontakt 5 (via Komplete 8 install), upgraded to 5.4.2 and still crashed. Installed 5.3.1 and all fine again.. I had a similar situation with 5.4.1 in that I couldn't get it to run either.

I've just contacted NI again but previously they suggested removing the registry entries. Any ideas? I'm running Cubase 7.5.30, 4790k, Win 7 x64.


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Nov 26, 2014)

You are running Cubase but it crashes in standalone? Not sure I understood that...

Anyway, I had a similar problem a while ago with Kontakt 5 in Cubase 7 and it turned out it was a bug in Cubase. Try disabling Steinberg's Hub in preferences and load Kontakt again (that solved the problem for me and many others in Steinberg's forums). I'm not sure this is the same issue though.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately Kontakt doesn't show up in the list of plugins available within Cubase. :? So I was trying to get it to run outside of Cubase in standalone mode but as soon as it does I get an APPCRASH message with the fault module MSVCR120.dll - will start digging around to see if I've got an 'old' version of this dll..


----------



## pmountford (Nov 30, 2014)

Problem sorted : Just needed Windows 7 to update.


----------

